# bed with window behind it...



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

the hard way: reframe the window and use something shorter and wider

the easy way: do a color scheme with a light tan - brown paint on the wall that window sets in.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Something fun would be a window treatment that would give the illusion of a larger room. Take a look at this, a panel track blind. Mount it about 6 inches above the window frame and make it as wide as the ceiling. Comes in all sorts of materials. Good luck


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess this is a dump question as you have already mentioned in your first post about the position of the bed. But, can't you make it sideways as the slanted wall could be a nicer headboard? Don't answer if this question annoys you. :whistling2:

As for the window, I'm with racebum regarding the hard way. It's a good option.


----------



## aimeesrockworks (Oct 20, 2009)

You could always go for a larger vinyl wall piece... like a flock of birds flying out of the window, or a big tree!! There are a ton on www.etsy.com (search "vinyl wall decal" and you'll hit the jackpot). Fairly inexpensive and non-permanent!!


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

Something Fun in the bedroom got my attention :thumbup:.

disapponted in the rest. :whistling2:. 
Go to www.fathead.com and get a big wall decal for on the wall.

Yeah I know that was no help. Lowes has bamboo blinds. I would get a 4' wide blind but instead of hanging it over the window I would mount it sideways on the wall. It would give a island hut look--serious! I will try to find pics ty pennington has done it on make overs looks good!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that there are codes that relate to the windows size and sill height for bedroom windows. (Egress) Please consider egress specifications if you decide to change the windows size or location.


----------



## B3happy (May 10, 2011)

*Wall Decals*

Hi, You can try Wall Decals. Made from vinyl, it is a fun and affordable way to transform any room. They can also be removed when you want a change without damaging the walls. Try http://crazysexycool.co.za/ they are from South Africa but will ship internationally.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*Patterns with paint and fabric*

Find a fabric you love for the window and mimic it on the wall.


----------

